# Intersting Site for Exploded Drawings of N Scale Locomotives



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I know, Ed likes to refer to N Scale as something he has a hard time seeing and I agree, especially when it comes to repairing an engine that has gone south. This site has some very good diagrams of some of the engine's we run. Hope it is of value to you.

http://www.hoseeker.net/nscale.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Carl said:


> I know, Ed likes to refer to N Scale as something he has a hard time seeing and I agree, especially when it comes to repairing an engine that has gone south. This site has some very good diagrams of some of the engine's we run. Hope it is of value to you.
> 
> http://www.hoseeker.net/nscale.htm


Nice site. :thumbsup:

I agree but I don't think I ever said that.
Unless I dropped something.

They have the same thing for HO right?
I didn't know they had one for N, thanks. I bookmarked it. :thumbsup:

Did you know?
Ed's N scale.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wicked...thanks, been going there for years for HO stuff, never noticed the N scale.:thumbsup:


----------

